# Pulled the trigger on a Early Rider Belter 20 Trail 3s for 6 y/o B-Day present



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Belter 20" Trail 3S ? Early Rider

Dealer said it'll be getting here towards the end of the month. It was either this bike or a much cheaper Specialized Riprock 20.

I would have rather had the price of the Riprock 20, but compared to the Early Rider, it had pretty junky components and when I checked one out at a specialized dealer, other than having an awesome frame/wheel/tire combo, all the components were the same as walmart bikes but at specialized pricing. I figured that after upgrading the Riprock 20 to better stuff, I'd be at the price of the Early Rider which needs nothing as-is anyhow.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

I got Paid up today on the bike and it's on it's way from QBP to my favorite LBS (Big Shell Bikes in Port Aransas TX)

6th birthday is next week so hopefully it'll be a hit. He's stepping up from a Hotrock 16 which this is one hell of an upgrade.


----------



## Raivyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice! Lucky kid!


----------



## apxfndr (Sep 21, 2013)

shank3r said:


> Belter 20" Trail 3S ? Early Rider
> 
> Dealer said it'll be getting here towards the end of the month. It was either this bike or a much cheaper Specialized Riprock 20.
> 
> I would have rather had the price of the Riprock 20, but compared to the Early Rider, it had pretty junky components and when I checked one out at a specialized dealer, other than having an awesome frame/wheel/tire combo, all the components were the same as walmart bikes but at specialized pricing. I figured that after upgrading the Riprock 20 to better stuff, I'd be at the price of the Early Rider which needs nothing as-is anyhow.


Looks great. Any idea on standover height? Cost? I don't see price U.S.
THanks, Derek


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

apxfndr said:


> Looks great. Any idea on standover height? Cost? I don't see price U.S.
> THanks, Derek


Standover Height: 57cm

Cost....it's pretty spendy because of the USD to British Pound exchange kinda sucks at the moment; but this is my 4th bike in 3 years from this dealer so I think I got a good deal.

I'm hoping that it'll fit a Maxxis Holy roller 20x2.4 but by looking at the seatstay's I don't think it will


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

There's also a bike shop selling them on eBay..

Early Rider Belter Trail 3S Complete Bike 20" Wheels Silver | eBay

When it comes to an expensive bike purchasing it from a local dealer takes alot of the risk/headache out of it in the case there's ever a "problem" with the bike though.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Picked it up today!









Tires showed up as 20x1.75 instead of 20x2.2's but other than that it was spot on with the website specs and the 6 year old loves it!


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

wow! Nice little bike!!


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

He's all excited about being able to run over stuff without getting bounced off the bike.


----------



## Soh67 (Jun 2, 2015)

Fantastic looking bike and specs are impressive. I'm weighing this one up as an option for my 5 year old daughter. What is the minimum seat height (I'm fine to remove the reflector and cut the post if needed) and any feedback on how it copes with fairly steep ascents?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

What a beautiful bike. It's going to completely suck when he outgrows it.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

The facial expression says it all...


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

He's testing the waters on the steepest descent he can find within a few minutes of our house.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

My kiddo is getting very skilled at riding his bike, so much that I have a hard time keeping up with him at the local trails...

So I decided to upgrade his bike with some new (fatter) tires because he wants a fat bike so badly (like mine)...the Maxxis Holy Roller 20x2.2's had to do because I couldn't find the 20x2.4's


























He already took the bike with his new tires for a spin and wiped out trying to take a corner too fast


----------



## Hardrock05 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks awesome. Glad he's enjoying his ride. I'm considering the same bike for my son's 6th birthday. 

Do you think the 2.4" tires would clear on the frame? I'm in Canada, so I was considering some wide tires that could potentially be ridden on the snow so he could join on some fat bike winter rides. 

Thanks!


----------

